# looking for a snail mail pen pal



## nhatvoone (Jun 2, 2017)

Hello there all! The title really is the gist of this post. I have been looking for a snail mail pen pal. I feel like letter writing is a dying art. I love doing it, but honestly not many people are too keen on the idea.

So whada you say?

Nhat,


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm sure you would get more answers if you shared some bits about yourself and your interests!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

> honestly not many people are too keen on the idea.


They all have e-mail nowadays.


----------



## dillonp2020 (May 6, 2017)

Handwritten letters are truly a lost art. I am a collector of fountain pens and related things, and I can tell you the market for proper stationery has really gone down in the past few decades, likely as Pugg suggested due to the advent of e-mail.


----------



## Jacred (Jan 14, 2017)

Actually, doing Chinese calligraphy is one of my favourite ways to de-stress, though I don't do it often. It all takes calm and control. Even preparing the ink.

Makes me kind of sad to see written atr--whether it is the idea of writing a letter to someone or just penmanship--discarded in favour of electronic messaging. Then again, I'm typing this right now, so I'm not one to talk...


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Jacred said:


> Actually, doing Chinese calligraphy is one of my favourite ways to de-stress, though I don't do it often. It all takes calm and control. Even preparing the ink.
> 
> Makes me kind of sad to see written atr--whether it is the idea of writing a letter to someone or just penmanship--discarded in favour of electronic messaging. Then again, I'm typing this right now, so I'm not one to talk...


 I do still send birthday / holidays cards out, handwritten.


----------

